# mono or braid?



## bigscott (May 6, 2015)

Fishing below the spill ways throwing light jigs 1/32 -1/16 oz, don't have any experience with braid just wandering if anyone has experience throwing light jig heads with braid?
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ONLY way to go in that situation imo. Is braid. Goto tackle forum and search braid or braid vs mono.... you will find TONS of conversation on the subject.
Good luck


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Braid alberto knot to flouro leader.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have had Braid freeze in very cold weather ..........like tonight


----------



## WallyEye (Apr 16, 2016)

That's why I switch to co-poly when it gets below 35. A benefit to having two spools.


----------



## Steamboat (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with the Alberto knot to flouro leader. Had used back to back uni knots but had the knots break a few times. Alberto knot holds when I break off on a snag. The flouro breaks at the lure instead of at the knot joining to braid.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

I like braid alot, but when you get snagged it is hard to break off.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

On an open face reel I only use P-Line copoly. 6lb - 8lb for my jig poles and 12lb for my trolling reels. Thing is, you got to match the right feel rod to what ever line you like.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Thread derail: Many years ago I bought a reel of braid from a fishing supply store at Indian Lake, on sale for $.45, it was a very good investment and I used it in many ways for many years. Way better than thread or string.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Braid for me. I get freezing with both braid and mono, but braid is worse. If it is really cold, I spray just line on spool and eyes with a little wd40 before you get the line wet, otherwise it does no good


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Mono, 30lb, from Walmart. Can't go wrong there


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I kid the OGF. 15lb Power pro for me. Love it.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Leader or no leader? That is the question.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ski said:


> Leader or no leader? That is the question.


Maybe for Smallmouth in the Creeks. Other then that I rarely use one anymore.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yeah typically no leader here either. Maybe on the lakes when there running clear. But usually the spillways are dingy-dirty-green and a leader is not needed. 
Lol or Indian and buckeye. I see no need for leaders


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

No leader for me, unless I am fishing lures like vibes that create a lot of line twist. Then I use a swivel and leader


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Minus my pan fish set ups which are all mono, I prefer Power pro braid with a mono or fluoro leader tied with albright knot, braid with its low stretch and floating abilities allows me to feel everything, especially when dragging drop spots or plastics the leader is good for line shy species and in my opinion tying knots is easier with stiffer lines (mono/fluoro) vs. limp braid. I feel you are able to see bites better with this set up, I've watched my braid creep from side to side and been able to set the hook where i would of missed the bite with a sinking line.


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm loving the power pro super slick 10 lb with 12 lb floro leader. Can throw a 3.25 just a little over a mile!


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for the help on leaders. I have 8lb powerpro on and do not use a leader for oshay, alum and the scioto. Always wonder if I would get more hits with a leader.
Ski


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

I use fireline on most of my reals and I rarely lose jigs, I can straighten a hook before the line will snap. there is no comparison between the two on feel, with fireline I feel every rock on the bottom. in the clear water I use a 4ft flouro leader but rarely when saugeye fishing.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I've had great success with suffix 832. Go with the 10lb and you can cast those light weight lures a mile. It's great stuff. Super slick and small diameter for casting. I also use a leader. Usually 8lb Fluoro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

What knot are you using from braid to snap or lure?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ski said:


> What knot are you using from braid to snap or lure?


I use palomar.... no issues at all


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I've used about every line out there... I'll be honest, I have more than two spools for a reel when money permits. Snaggy/abrasive areas like buckeye- 15 lb braid or light mono. If I'm throwing jerkbaits or swims in a clear deep unobstructed area... This stuff http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Gliss_Supersmooth_Monotex_Line_Green/descpage-GSM.html ... Finally if it's dumb cold, nanofil... There is a reason I'm broke all the time... This is a good bit of it.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

For those who throw with a Fluoro leader, how much do you attach (i.e. length of the leader you use)??


----------



## Steamboat (Oct 12, 2009)

I use about 3 feet of flouro


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

crappietime said:


> I like braid alot, but when you get snagged it is hard to break off.


Thats the point of using it 10$ stick baits add up fast


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Once you go Braid, you won't go back 

I use braid for everything now, couple years and love it. Last week, on 2 of my rigs I fished for Trout (8lb braid with FlouroCarbon leader) and then the same night I used other 2 rigs for Saugeye (10lb braid, no leader). I add a leader using Super FC Sniper (weight depends on target species [panfish type=6lb and Saugeye / everything else similar or bigger is 12lb]) FlouroCarbon leader mainly when water is clear / semi-clear. I also add a FC leader when fishing with a Bobber. Otherwise I use straight Moss Green braid.

It is true regarding snags, not as flexible as straight FC or similar. But with practice you learn how to snap back the line to unsnag as much as possible. And when I fish 20F or below, I appy using finger or spray some type of oil (EVOO preferably, some folks like wd40 too) to the line and let it seep a little before fishing (otherwise you'll have icicles on the line freezing). My preference in make is PowerPro, I will be spooling one reel soon with their 5lb for my 4yr old daughter...she is starting to like only casting jigs (it's gonna cost me  )


----------

